# Stud Book



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Is there a website that show breeders use to advertise the accomplishments of their stud dogs and offer at stud to approved females? I am talking studs with major accomplishments that probably would only be matched with champion females. I would like to see the best of the best.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KalaMama said:


> Is there a website that show breeders use to advertise the accomplishments of their stud dogs and offer at stud to approved females? I am talking studs with major accomplishments that probably would only be matched with champion females. I would like to see the best of the best.


poodle variety Magazine current issue is Stud issue ! 
http://www.poodlevariety.com/

I am going to order it soon.

I have last years stud issue and Miki is on the cover. Breeders with top dogs advertise their best dog in the stud issues.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know about the AKC, but the CKC does an annual stud book for the different breeds. It is very expensive I understand (I think it is about $250 CDN) but lists all of the studs dogs used the past year, number of pups produced, etc....


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think the AKC or PCA one offers a stud book. Someone mentioned Poodle bloodlines on the groomer forum and she did all her pedigree research the "hard way." LOL I don't know if Poodlepedigree was even online when she started, but she did say she bought several stud books. It's on petgroomerforum.com, if you want to look it up.


----------

